# Reverse seared leg of lamb. (Easy version)



## mdboatbum

Got a little leg on sale the other day. Frankly it's just too chilly and nasty outside to bother with smoking it, so I was a bit lost on what to do with it. Finally decided on an easy reverse sear. 
Set the oven to 250f
Rubbed the lamb with spog and Rosemary. 
Put it in the oven on a wire rack over a sheet pan until it hit 125f internal temp. This was a small piece, just under 3lbs, so it took a little under 2 hours. 
Took it out, splashed a little Worcestershire sauce on (hoping the capillary effect would draw it into the meat) , put a large bowl over it to act as a tent and let it sit. 
In the meantime I put a dry cast iron skillet in the oven and cranked the heat to 550f. 
Since I had some time to kill while the oven was heating and the lamb was resting, I made some cheddar garlic mashed potatoes and some peas, as I was informed we needed a green veggie. 
Once the sides were done (45 mins to an hour later) I carefully removed the skillet, plopped the lamb in fat side down and slid it back in the oven. Set the timer for 15 minutes. 
At the 5 minute mark I flipped the lamb and turned the oven off. 
Pulled it out at the 15 minute mark, rested for all of five minutes, sliced, plated  and ENJOYED! 
It was perfectly just under medium all the way through and the crust was awesome. Didn't bother checking temps after the initial roasting as I knew it was already mid rare and wouldn't climb past medium with such a short time back in the oven. Not sure if the Worcestershire sauce made it into the meat but it added a nice punch to the crust. 
Sorry for the lack of photos, I wasn't planning on sharing this one.


----------



## mdboatbum

Decided to grab a couple pics of the leftovers. 












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jan 17, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jan 17, 2015


----------



## mdboatbum

The pictures make it look more rare than it is. Still stuck with just the phone camera. Hopefully soon I'll get s new computer to I can use the big camera again.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

That looks tasty man !  Thumbs Up


----------

